# 8/30 reef Balls and Lionfish



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Tormented some Lionfish today while spearfishing some reef balls.

http://vimeo.com/28376855


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

LOL, I love it!
First one we saw I tried to kill and my wife tried to kill me, she couldn't belive I would hurt such a beautiful majestic creature...needless to say I broke out the Paul Harvey and told her "the rest of the story" when we got back on the boat.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

We we're in Key West las weekend and some guys cleaning fish had one, cleaning it. Said they are great to eat but I'll pass.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

There was an article in the fort walton paper about them recently. Some say they are taking over and others say they've been around for years. Hope they don't take over like in the bahamas, I've personally never caught or seen one so they can't be too much of a threat yet.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

bigrick said:


> yet.


 That's the keyword.

The FWC said this:
*How often do lionfish reproduce?*

Females release up to 30,000 eggs per spawn and can spawn 3 times/month.
You'll see them before long I'm sure if each female produces 1.080.000. per year.

http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/nonnatives/marine-species/lionfish/lionfish-faqs/


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

We have seen dozens of these things, I'm a little more cautious about touching the spines though!:blink:


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I've seen a lot of them on natural bottom spots, 5 on one rock at greens!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

The population of lionfish is increasing rapidly. I killed three last weekend and spotted a couple more.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

not looking forward to it, do you think they reproduce more rapidly in a tropical climate? Where are they from?


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

We were in the Keys last week lobstering and these things were everywhere. Every spot you found lobster you found lionfish.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

bigrick said:


> not looking forward to it, do you think they reproduce more rapidly in a tropical climate? Where are they from?


*Where are lionfish native?*

Lionfish are native to the reefs and rocky crevices of the south Pacific and Indian Oceans, but they are now found in most warm ocean habitats throughout the world.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Lots in the red sea the coast of Africa and Cuba, forgot one, Madagascar,


----------

